# QM Rapida - Start of my lever adventure



## khampal

After being messed about with the courier, and a stressful few days, my package finally arrived albeit completely battered and with a massive hole in it. Thankfully, the machine doesn't appear to be damaged at all.

Initial impressions (before I've even had time to sample any shots!):

+ It's massive, it completely dwarves my Sage DTP and even my Casadio Enea (which I used to think was big!) It even feels bigger than Rob's Veloce mk1 - even though mine has a smaller boiler - could be imagining this though.

+ It feels really well built, and I think it looks damn sexy.

+ I'm definitely going to need to put it on a better table, this old ikea desk looks like it's struggling under the weight and it tips with the lever if I don't hold the portafilter (though the machine stays planted to the desk). It's less bad now that it's filled with water, but still.

+ The accessories seem a bit sparse, there's not even a cheap tamper to go with it. I had to buy the bottomless separately, hence the handle doesn't match the other ones. All the instructions were in Italian, so lets hope I'm doing this right!

Anyway, whilst it warms up for the first time, here are some pics. Apologies for the construction site that is my kitchen at the moment:









































Looking forward to starting my lever adventure and sharing it with you guys!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Looking good , with a rustic backdrop also . Hope you've got some good beans .


----------



## Stanic

looks great! the courriers are a real pita


----------



## jj-x-ray

i kind of like the lath n plaster look...............wouldnt be out of place in some hipster cafe


----------



## MildredM

Congratulations









Don't worry about 'accessories', they are usually not worth bothering with anyway! And as for a bottomless, I bought mine separately too.

The machine AND wall look fab!


----------



## Jollybean

Recoup the cost of the machine by sticking with the industrial look. Sets the lever off a treat.


----------



## khampal

Haha I'm looking forward to getting the wall at the end of this month personally! It has grown on me a bit though


----------



## rob177palmer

Congratulations again - looking forward to reading about the progress!


----------



## khampal

Thank you Rob for all your help so far!


----------



## khampal

Just a quick update. Even though I'm currently stuck with a 53mm tamper and staling beans, the shots this thing produces taste way nicer than what my dtp was producing. I was blown away by my first shot, which i was expecting to be total crap given I had to tamp it like 20 times. It also seems far more forgiving to prep, my naked shots havent splattered anywhere yet...

My 15g VST arrived today, so I'll see what that's like vs the stock baskets.


----------



## khampal

I've started on a new bag of beans today, Origin San Fermin that's been rested for 10 days since roasting.

I really enjoyed these beans on my DTP before, but I've not yet been able to get any good results for this bean on my lever.

Here's a picture of the first shot, 15g -> 32g in 32 sec (timed from the first drips):









As you can see, it looked very bubbly (does anybody know what causes this?) and overextracted.

The taste was actually not terrible, but was very dull and boring and definitely none of the tasting notes were present.

I coarsened up the grind a bit, and got this for my second shot again 15g -> 32g but now taking 28 sec (timed from the first drips):









It looked a fair bit better, fewer bubbles (although there are still some) but the crema seemed very light.

The taste was more interesting this time, but far too sharp and acidic for my liking to be honest.

For both shots, the cremas disappeared alarmingly quickly.

I noticed that the puck had the shower screen imprinted to it. I went ahead and did a dummy tamped dose of 15g with a 5p coin on top and placed the portafilter into my group. Sure enough, the 5p was completely depressed into the coffee. I did the same again, but with 14g and this time I only got a very light impression of the coin. It would therefore seem that the stock shower screen sits quite low down?

I'm going to try and pull a shot with 14g of coffee next time and see how that one turns out.

Does anybody else have any ideas? Any ideas what might be causing the bubbling too and the fast disappearing crema - is it something I should be worried about?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Crema I really wouldn't be overly concerned with, its can be a function as much of the roast or type of bean.

The machine had has plenty of time to heat up though ?

Bubbles , could be channeling are using a naked or spouts ?

Acidic , how much coffee in weight are you making ?


----------



## khampal

Mrboots2u said:


> Crema I really wouldn't be overly concerned with, its can be a function as much of the roast or type of bean.
> 
> The machine had has plenty of time to heat up though ?
> 
> Bubbles , could be channeling are using a naked or spouts ?
> 
> Acidic , how much coffee in weight are you making ?


Thanks for your reply boots. Machine must have been on for about an hour at this point, everything was nice and hot. I'm using a naked portafilter at the moment, with a 15g vst. The shot looked mostly okay from the bottom, no dead spots or spraying although it was slightly off centre for the second shot. The dose:yield was 15:32g.


----------



## Mrboots2u

khampal said:


> Thanks for your reply boots. Machine must have been on for about an hour at this point, everything was nice and hot. I'm using a naked portafilter at the moment, with a 15g vst. The shot looked mostly okay from the bottom, no dead spots or spraying although it was slightly off centre for the second shot. The dose:yield was 15:32g.


Bubbles in themselves arent a particular problem , could be the shot is hit? Just making bubbles as it hits the cup ?

The pstat is up to pressure?

I see your timing is from first drips so how much are you pre infusing , easier to denote time including pre infusion , you cold be up near 40 seconds total shot time ?


----------



## khampal

I'm preinfusing 4-5sec and I think there's about 2 seconds before the first drops after raising the lever back up. I didn't actually read the pressure at the time but the manometer is showing 1.25 bar most of the time and the PID is showing 125/126. You're right, could just be the height distance between the cup and the bottom of the portafilter causing the bubbles - I might see if I can elevate the cup next time or use the spouted portafilter.


----------



## khampal

I moved my cup closer to the portafilter this time, no more bubbling. I've cut my dose to 14g and am getting much nicer shots again. However I might invest in an IMS shower screen which apparently sits slightly higher up.


----------



## danw2909

I think you may need some sort of distribution tool


----------



## danw2909

But the setup is looking sweet!


----------



## khampal

Switched back to using the stock basket (and started using the Londinium whisk tool thing) and am getting really tasty results again. Probably helps that the beans taste amazing too - callums ukbc entry from Extract.









Once I get used to the machine, I'll try the vst again - it's probably my technique


----------



## NickR

QM really know how to make a pretty machine, its looking great. I'd be very interested to know how bigger shot you can get from your machine. I have an original L1 with the same group. The largest shot possible is about 40g


----------



## khampal

Thanks







The largest shot I've managed to get so far (accidentally) was 50g ish









It seems to vary a bit per machine, @rob177palmer has a veloce and isn't able to get a shot that big if I recall correctly. I'm not sure what causes the variation


----------



## rob177palmer

khampal said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest shot I've managed to get so far (accidentally) was 50g ish
> 
> View attachment 34346
> 
> 
> It seems to vary a bit per machine, @rob177palmer has a veloce and isn't able to get a shot that big if I recall correctly. I'm not sure what causes the variation


Yep- I'm close to 40g maximum volume if I collect every drop.

Was more - closer to 50g - for the first few after greasing the seals. It has dropped back now tho.

I presume boiler pressure is relevant? Higher pressure will push more water into the group?


----------



## khampal

the group will fill almost instantly, I guess higher pressure would mean the puck would saturate quicker but not sure how much difference that would make. My boiler is currently set to 1.25 bar


----------



## rob177palmer

I'm at 1.1bar in the cylinder.

Once the lever is cocked on mine there will be less pressure forcing the water into the chamber.

I wouldn't be surprised if a higher pressure would introduce more water into the chamber so allowing a bigger shot.


----------



## NickR

I think the PID on the QM keeps the pressure high, whereas on an older L1 the pressure is controlled by a pressure stat which has a wide dead band, resulting in very low shot volumes if you pull a shot at the bottom of the cycle.


----------



## rob177palmer

NickR said:


> I think the PID on the QM keeps the pressure high, whereas on an older L1 the pressure is controlled by a pressure stat which has a wide dead band, resulting in very low shot volumes if you pull a shot at the bottom of the cycle.


Now that does make sense. I will try pulling a shot at the top of the heating cycle and see what happens on mine.


----------



## rob177palmer

I screwed up the grind so thought would leave the shot to run to the end.

Have to admit it tasted a lot better and more balanced than I had anticipated.

15.5g dose.

Pressure started at 1.1bar then dropped to 1 after the shot


----------



## Stanic

rob177palmer said:


> I screwed up the grind so thought would leave the shot to run to the end.
> 
> Have to admit it tasted a lot better and more balanced than I had anticipated.
> 
> 15.5g dose.
> 
> Pressure started at 1.1bar then dropped to 1 after the shot


Imo the dropping pressure and temperature make even such shots fine, I once left the Portaspresso to pour till the end and got 90 grams out of 20g input and it was still fine to drink


----------



## khampal

@rob177palmer @NickR I think you guys are onto something, I turned my boiler pressure down to 1.1 bar and now I can only get about 38g out max.


----------



## NickR

A quick blast of steam to bring the element on - wait until the pressure is approaching max and pull the shot. Having said that I'm easily getting 34 grams without the above faff.


----------



## Leoluo

So , to summarize, are you happy with the rapida?


----------



## khampal

Extremely happy!

How are you finding yours?


----------



## Leoluo

Agree, I do not have a reason to think to upgrade further.

When was delivered it was smelling and found out that wiring were touching hot wires, but I fixed that

The only annoying remaining thing are the sharp edges of the drip tray. Surely they could have done something better there


----------



## khampal

Leoluo said:


> Agree, I do not have a reason to think to upgrade further.
> 
> When was delivered it was smelling and found out that wiring were touching hot wires, but I fixed that
> 
> The only annoying remaining thing are the sharp edges of the drip tray. Surely they could have done something better there


 @Leoluo that's interesting, when I originally tried to get the Rapida, Gianni told me they were out of stock whilst they were undergoing some wiring changes. I guess that's why.

I haven't found the drip tray too sharp personally, mine seem bevelled/smoothed out. I wonder if that's a recent thing? However I'm finding the drip tray a little short, the group is right over near the edge of the tray. I guess it's to keep the machines size down.

I agree about not feeling the need to upgrade. I thought I would probably move onto the londinium at some point before I bought the Rapida, but I don't see the point now. The boiler is plenty big enough for me, and it comes insulated, controlled by a PID and with a no burn steam wand - all of which the londinium doesn't have. Before the londinium guys descend on me, I'm not saying the londinium is worse (the build quality is probably better in the londinium), just I don't think it's worth upgrading to for me personally.


----------



## Leoluo

Gianni told you of wiring changes?

That,s funny, it must be after I sent him after the pictures of mine and he complained to quickmill !

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## khampal

Haha yeah, I guess it must have been you that triggered the change!


----------



## wito

ey folks, just got my new rapida and i have a question

what is the first things i have to do before i start the machine? the instructions are in italian which i dont undresteand

and didnt get a tamper with it, is it a standard 58mm? gonna order something fast









there are two power switches 0-1-2 is that some boost or for steaming?

and allround what do you guys do with the machine before you make a espresso?


----------



## rob177palmer

I'm on the Veloce so mine's a little different

@khampal is your man for this.

You need a VST basket and 58.5 - 58.55 tamper. Coffeechap was selling some beautiful Torrs - get one ordered.

I use 15g VST very successfully. Others say you need an 18g for ease. Either would work basically depending on how large you like to dose.

Look forward to reading about your progress. These machines make some lovely coffee when paired with a good grinder


----------



## wito

hmm and how do you know if the PID temperature is set to Celsius or fahrenheit?


----------



## rob177palmer

Probably by the number - it's European tho so surely Celsius?


----------



## rob177palmer

Does it go to "200". If not, then will be Celsius.


----------



## wito

yeah but if i set the machine to 93 it doesnt go up to pressure and on the default 125 i fear something might get broken if its in celsius


----------



## rob177palmer

But does the PID actually give the option to set to 200? It will take a while to heat that high so would worry if you turn it straight back down again.

If it tops out at 125 or so than you know you are in Celsius.

I'm sure it will be Celsius tho.


----------



## wito

yeah looks like its °C but the machine set to 93 drops to 0,5bars instantly, on 110 im close to 1bar

ok edit on 93 the machine is on 0 bars on 115 im at 1 bar


----------



## wito

day 4

first time managed to make espresso with crema, yay

still not sure why the machine has to run at 125°c PID and also the switch possition 1 that does nothing









but overall im really enjoying it


----------



## khampal

@wito The machine runs at 125c so the boiler pressure is at 1.25 bar which forces the water into the group. Hence if you set the temperature lower then 100, the machine will not work. The temperature of the steam boiler also controls the the brew temperature (since the is only 1 boiler), so a temperature of 125c in the steam boiler translates to the correct brew temperature (which will be somewhere in the 90s)


----------



## ATZ

khampal said:


> @wito The machine runs at 125c so the boiler pressure is at 1.25 bar which forces the water into the group. Hence if you set the temperature lower then 100, the machine will not work. The temperature of the steam boiler also controls the the brew temperature (since the is only 1 boiler), so a temperature of 125c in the steam boiler translates to the correct brew temperature (which will be somewhere in the 90s)


Yep, there will be a temperature offset between the boiler and the group. That massive brass group head, as well as the water transit through the neck of group, allows it sufficient time to cool down a touch.

It's one aspect of investigating levers that does make me wonder if temperature stability is all it's claimed to be for taste.


----------



## wito

oh nice, watched some videos and the followed it with the 125°c, i just put it lower to 123°c, cuz the machine was at 1.55bar

looks im pulling shots as wanted after few days, but still dont know what does the switch position 1 means









overall im amazed with this machine and feeling like i dont need to upgrade it ever







guess its time for a grinder


----------



## wito

ok so its the time of the year when i have to descale my machine, in my region we have pretty hard water, even after filtering it

how do you guys clean your machine? just put some descaler, hot water in the tank run it thru the head and clean the boiler 2-3times with clean water?

and still dont know what position 1 on the power switch does


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone

I know it's long ago since the last conversation went down in this chat. But it's the first time I found a chat with people who actually also own a Quickmill Rapida and I have to try to reach out to you. What grinders are you using with your Rapida? Do you flush before taking the first shot? Someone told me, the first 2 shots on a lever machine like the Rapida are not drinkable. I didn't felt like there is a big difference if I flush or if I don't. Anyone out there who made the same experience with flushing: at least half of the water lands on the table beyond the drip tray. I found out a solution for me, but sometimes it's really annoying. Does anyone has experience making coffee with the Rapida for 50 People or more (in one evening for example)?


----------

